
Confessions Of Patch Salesperson: "It's Been A Disaster" - protomyth
http://www.businessinsider.com/confessions-of-patch-salesperson-we-sell-garbage-2011-6#ixzz1Om3mUW51
======
daimyoyo
AOL is a joke of a company. Watching them pivot and pivot with no real sense
of vision is like watching a headless chicken running around. It's great fun,
but the fact is that death is coming very soon and nothing will change that.
AOL might last another few years off old people using dialup, but they're done
as a viable internet company.

